# e1000e for BSD 6



## mike860 (Jun 10, 2009)

Has anyone gotten this working? I've looked everywhere for a driver and the only open OS that is supported is Linux. Can someone please help?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 10, 2009)

Very verbose post....
e1000e..... is that all that you know about your Sound card?


p.s.
sound cards are cheap these days (just in case)


----------



## mike860 (Jun 10, 2009)

It's actually a nic. the board I am trying to get working fully is the DP45SG. I tried downloading the linux driver for the card but it was a no go. The name of the card is a IntelÂ® 82567LF Gigabit Ethernet Controller. I will try to get more info if needed.


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 10, 2009)

FreeBSD != Linux
Linux Drivers != FreeBSD drivers

did you try:
`$ kdlload sound`
and then use some app to hear sound? (*dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/dsp* for example)


http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/sound-setup.html


try running this script from this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=290


----------



## roddierod (Jun 10, 2009)

Does the NIC card show up in your dmesg? How about posting the output of your dmesg....


----------



## vivek (Jun 10, 2009)

You can grab driver from Intel website http://www.intel.com/support/network/sb/cs-006120.htm . However this driver is part of official freebsd. See em(4) page for configuration options. The correct command to see detected PCI devices:

```
pciconf -l
 pciconf -l | grep em
devinfo | less
devinfo | grep em
```
Again read man pciconf(8) page.


----------



## mike860 (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is a copy of my dmesg:


```
ACPI-0277: *** Warning: Invalid checksum in table [XSDT] (A0, sum 95 is not zero)
Copyright (c) 1992-2008 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE #0: Wed Nov 26 08:37:42 UTC 2008
    root@palmer.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/SMP
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9550  @ 2.83GHz (2833.30-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x1067a  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x408e3fd<SSE3,RSVD2,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,<b19>,<b26>>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 4
real memory  = 9663676416 (9216 MB)
avail memory = 8278876160 (7895 MB)
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
hptrr: HPT RocketRAID controller driver v1.1 (Nov 26 2008 08:35:54)
    ACPI-0277: *** Warning: Invalid checksum in table [XSDT] (A0, sum 95 is not zero)
acpi0: <INTEL DP45SG> on motherboard
    ACPI-0277: *** Warning: Invalid checksum in table [XSDT] (A0, sum 95 is not zero)
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
    ACPI-0277: *** Warning: Invalid checksum in table [XSDT] (A0, sum 95 is not zero)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 11 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pci1: <display, VGA> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <network, ethernet> at device 25.0 (no driver attached)
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xf0e0-0xf0ff irq 11 at device 26.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xf0c0-0xf0df irq 5 at device 26.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xf0a0-0xf0bf irq 11 at device 26.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd3225c00-0xd3225fff irq 11 at device 26.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb3: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usb3: timed out waiting for BIOS
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pci0: <multimedia> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xf080-0xf09f irq 5 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci3
usb4: USB revision 1.0
uhub4: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci4: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xf060-0xf07f irq 11 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci4
usb5: USB revision 1.0
uhub5: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci5: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xf040-0xf05f irq 11 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci5: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb6: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> on uhci5
usb6: USB revision 1.0
uhub6: Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xd3225800-0xd3225bff irq 5 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
usb7: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usb7: timed out waiting for BIOS
usb7: EHCI version 1.0
usb7: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb4 usb5 usb6
usb7: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci1
usb7: USB revision 2.0
uhub7: Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1
uhub7: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
umass0: USB DISK 2.0, rev 2.00/4.03, addr 2
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
fwohci0: <Lucent FW322/323> mem 0xd3100000-0xd3100fff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci2
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.0 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 8.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:90:27:00:02:2b:60:ff
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S400, 2 ports.
fwohci0: Link S400, max_rec 2048 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:90:27:2b:60:ff
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:90:27:2b:60:ff
fwe0: if_start running deferred for Giant
sbp0: <SBP-2/SCSI over FireWire> on firewire0
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: BUS reset
fwohci0: node_id=0xc800ffc0, gen=1, CYCLEMASTER mode
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0, cable IRM = 0 (me)
firewire0: bus manager 0 (me)
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel AHCI controller> port 0xf150-0xf157,0xf140-0xf143,0xf130-0xf137,0xf120-0xf123,0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xd3225000-0xd32257ff irq 11 at device 31.2 on pci0
atapci0: AHCI Version 01.20 controller with 6 ports detected
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0
ata6: <ATA channel 4> on atapci0
ata7: <ATA channel 5> on atapci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcf800-0xd07ff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
sio1: configured irq 3 not in bitmap of probed irqs 0
sio1: port may not be enabled
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
uhub8: vendor 0x0557 product 0x7000, class 9/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2
uhub8: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ukbd0: vendor 0x04d9 product 0x1400, rev 1.10/1.43, addr 3, iclass 3/1
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: vendor 0x04d9 product 0x1400, rev 1.10/1.43, addr 3, iclass 3/1
ums0: 5 buttons and Z dir.
ums1: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse, rev 2.00/11.10, addr 4, iclass 3/1
ums1: 3 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2833301124 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hptrr: no controller detected.
ad12: 1430798MB <Seagate ST31500341AS CC1H> at ata6-master SATA300
acd0: DVDR <HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GBC-H20L/1.B8> at ata7-master SATA150
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <USB DISK 2.0 0403> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 1944MB (3981312 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 247C)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad12s1a
```

Mike


----------



## jef (Jun 10, 2009)

FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE #0: Wed Nov 26 08:37:42 UTC 2008

I don't know if the "string" that identifies your card is in the 6.4-RELEASE version. You might want to try 7.2-RELEASE as a potential "quick fix" for the apparent lack of detection.

Also, I'd confirm that it hasn't been disabled in BIOS.


----------



## jef (Jun 10, 2009)

```
[jeff@port16 /usr/src/sys/dev/e1000]$ fgrep -R 82567 .
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LF Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567V Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LM-2 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LF-2 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567V-2 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LF-3 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LM-3 Gigabit Network Connection
./e1000_ich8lan.c: * 82567LM-4 Gigabit Network Connection
```


----------



## jef (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like the Intel Ethernet drivers have gone through some rework recently based on the release notes and looking at the code repository at http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/dev/e1000/

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.1R/announce.html

Updating Existing Systems

NOTE: If updating from a 7.0 or earlier system due to a change in the Vendor's drivers certain Intel NICs will now come up as igb(4) instead of em(4). We normally try to avoid changes like that in stable branches but the vendor felt it necessary in order to support the new adapters. See the UPDATING entry dated 20080811 for details. There are only 3 PCI ID's that should have their name changed from em(4) to igb(4): 0x10A78086, 0x10A98086, and 0x10D68086. You should be able to determine if your card will change names by running the command "pciconf -l", and for the line representing your NIC (should be named em on older systems, e.g. em0 or em1, etc) check the fourth column. If that says "chip=0x10a78086" (or one of the other two IDs given above) you will have the adapter's name change.


----------



## mike860 (Jun 10, 2009)

Is there a way to pause the page so I can see every device and not just the ones at the bottom?


----------



## jef (Jun 10, 2009)

```
$ less /var/run/dmesg.boot
```

once the system boots. 

My recollection is that ScrollLock then PgUp/PgDn works on the console, but its been forever since I've tried that.


----------



## mike860 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well i'm trying 7.0...I hope that it runs on my system. I know 7.2 doesn't. For some reason it freezes detecting the geometry of the hard drive. One way or another I'll know something tonight.


----------



## mike860 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I tired installing 7.0 but it freezes before I can get to the install screen. Any ideas? I am willing to try anything you guys think might lead to a sucessful installation.

Mike


----------



## roddierod (Jun 11, 2009)

Did you try to disable ACPI?


----------



## mike860 (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep...still freezes at the same spot.


----------



## roddierod (Jun 11, 2009)

What is it freezing on? What's the last devices to be probed before the freeze?


----------



## mike860 (Jun 11, 2009)

Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0 <-Last line

I cant really tell what devices ar trying to be probed.


----------



## mike860 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who helped me out. I ended up installing the i386 version of 7.0 which indeed has support for my card. I'll have to wait for 8 to get 64-bit arch. 

Thanks agian.


----------

